# Mayport Inlet Bulls on a Microskiff



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well haven't posted on here in a while since my computer craped out on me but went out after work to hit the inlet in for a few overslot reds. Started out fishing on the bottom with crab nothing was feeding... So remembered
Last time I was down in Sebastian inlet fishing we were slaying the bulls using a free lines crab on the rocks drifting so changed it up a little bit and fish on! Felt a pretty good sized thump and let the circle set itself and got
Him boat side after a few min's.







. It was
It was pretty fun fishing in a place out of my element with my boat because I'm usually poling it for shallow water reds in the creeks. Here's a size reference lol 









Ended up getting 3 over slot and one fat 25 inch redfish all were on free lines crabs and sorry for the bad pictures going solo in a small boat trying to take a picture and stay off the rocks is a task
Short very fat fish









Nice slot fish but he was realesed 









Action shot


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work shadow, you free lining whole live crabs?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah with a 8-0 circle give them a little weight but learned down south always use mono fishing the rocks not Floro since mono floats so it doesn't get hung up as much


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Mayport is on my "bucket list". One of these days! Nice job freelining. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks just be careful out there it can get really nasty I think this year al


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alone there was 4 bay boat 17ft plus that sank or capsized out there


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet!
Love fishin big water in small boats


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Sweet!
> Love fishin big water in small boats


Same here lol wish I had a video of me running back from the jetties passed my buddy that runs the pilot boats and it was rough , he said I launched off one wave and doubled up while catching a few feet of air


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics of the skiff!


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I enjoy fishing big water on small boats too. I never ever go up to the mayport jetties in a flats boat. A few years back there was a post on FS about a guy who ended up clinging to a buoy for dear life while the coasties came and picked his ass up. Skiff ended up washed up on jax beach with anything useful looted. Its all fun and games until you get hurt. Be careful.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I don't go out there on a outgoing tide because its way to sloppy on incoming and slack, it all depends on the driver too I have seen bigger boats the mine getting swamped in the same 2-3 I am in you have to know how to
Ride the waves


----------



## Sean_Leatherbury (Jun 13, 2012)

> Mayport is on my "bucket list". One of these days! Nice job freelining. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



The tide rips like a banshee through there. Make friends with someone that can get you on post, you don't have to worry about losing anchors that way.


----------

